# This looks like the place!



## jim-henscheli

Hey folks, sorry I haven’t been around lately. Life. Anyways, I have ton of notes about some good things that are happening but I don’t have the time to organize it all right now.
As I mentioned a few posts back, I’ve had some major things happen recently, and it’s been a real mess, but on the whole it’s actually moving in a positive direction. So there’s the update.

now the reason I’m actually on here today haha, I’m moving back up to NC to be close to my family, and I’m going to be moving onto my now-deceased-grandmothers 15 acres, I’m stoked, goats, garden, chickens, a well...but no house! I will also be spending some time on family land on the outer banks.

I’m not ready to buy a house, and I don’t want another camper, but I do want something portable, I looked at some yurts, too expensive and hipstery. I considered an 18th century style wood floor army tent, meh. I think I’ve decided on a modern, rubberized nylon military tent, say 16x16 or so? My issue is I have no idea how to go about purchasing one of these, so some help understanding the surplus market would be awesome. Also any glaring reason not to go with the tent? Devine inspiration also accepted.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

What are you going to actually use a tent for? I mean... permanent quarters indefinitely? Temporary for a few months? On-and-off, a week or two at a time?


----------



## jim-henscheli

Good catch! Sorry. I plan to live in it for a year or two while I decide which piece of the family land I like best, then as I determine which area of the one I choose. So a couple years, during which time I will be working and traveling a good bit. Think of it as a semi permanent base camp/staging area.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Well, you certainly don't want to trot over to Wally World and buy a Coleman or (worse yet,) Ozark Trail.

I'd suggest checking out Kodiak, NEMO and Outwell. Cabelas has some good ones too. Personally, for your use, I'd suggest checking out what's available in Australia. Them folks got some good chit.


----------



## bigwheel

Sounds like you need a used Camper trailer. Not sure what is a yurt? Tents are the pits.


----------



## Chipper

Have a shipping container dropped off and move in. Security for your stuff when gone and a solid roof over your head. Could also buy an old cargo van and park it.


----------



## Kauboy

I don't know how to go about buying them, and I got no idea on price, but these have always seemed like a great option for throwing up a quick but long lasting living space:
https://www.concretecanvas.com/cc-shelters

Tents suck. Over the course of a year, you will deal with everything nature has in store for your neck of the woods, and you might find it a tad unruly. Toughing it out in a tent won't be fun.

EDIT: Found an article that lists the cost around $23-$30K, depending on the size. OUCH. That's certainly more than a year's worth of cost, so the ratios just went out the window.
https://www.survivethewild.net/concrete-canvas-shelters-hype-worth-cost/

The shipping container idea is probably a decent alternative.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

bigwheel said:


> ...... Not sure what is a yurt? ......


A round tent with a wood frame.










Originally a Mongolian dwelling.


----------



## Deebo

Personally, i would get a "crappy mobile home" that has a decent roof. 
You can "rig" the out piping, and use the water from the well. 
Would be easier to heat and cool than a tent. I know nothing of yerts, but I assume would be "shitting in a bucket" and taking cold showers. 
A beat up ugly mobile home can be purchased for three or four thousand, and sat on the property, then sold or donated to the local fire dept after you get situated, or even become a shed.


----------



## Deebo

After rereading your post, I cant offer any advise, on yurts or tents, other than Its cold, and wind noise in a cheap tent keeps me awake. I have to consume alcohol to get to sleep.


----------



## A Watchman

I can promise ya one thing …. you buy a yurt and you will never get laid again.


----------



## Mad Trapper

A friend had a school bus outfitted with a wood stove and generator. He had a few 55-gal barrels for water and a sink plumbed in with an electric pump. That had a few PVC pipe sections to drain the grey water.We used it for deer camp many years. He had a mount for a TV antenna and got lots of broadcast stations. One thing it was lacking was a privy. Used buses can be had pretty cheap.

What ever you decide on you'll want to at least have an outhouse


----------



## Tango2X

Jim, think about winter in a tent.
If a tent is what you want, find an ARMY surplus wall tent, and install a floor, and some heat.
A used mobile or a prefab mini house, maybe?
Good roof, walls and a wood stove, or gas/propane heat.
Best wishes to ya.


----------



## Slippy

I like the shipping container solution in your scenario Jimbo.

Frame up the inside of the container, tie into the well and add some electrical if possible. You might need a permit for the septic or get a compost toilet.



jim-henscheli said:


> Hey folks, sorry I haven't been around lately. Life. Anyways, I have ton of notes about some good things that are happening but I don't have the time to organize it all right now.
> As I mentioned a few posts back, I've had some major things happen recently, and it's been a real mess, but on the whole it's actually moving in a positive direction. So there's the update.
> 
> now the reason I'm actually on here today haha, I'm moving back up to NC to be close to my family, and I'm going to be moving onto my now-deceased-grandmothers 15 acres, I'm stoked, goats, garden, chickens, a well...but no house! I will also be spending some time on family land on the outer banks.
> 
> I'm not ready to buy a house, and I don't want another camper, but I do want something portable, I looked at some yurts, too expensive and hipstery. I considered an 18th century style wood floor army tent, meh. I think I've decided on a modern, rubberized nylon military tent, say 16x16 or so? My issue is I have no idea how to go about purchasing one of these, so some help understanding the surplus market would be awesome. Also any glaring reason not to go with the tent? Devine inspiration also accepted.


----------



## Toefoot

Jump on Craigslist and look for a used job site trailer (Construction) most that I have been in have a toilet and shower, the 23 ft ones have plenty of space, less expensive to heat and cool.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I think I would go with a travel trailer or shipping container. Little solar set up and a compost toilet.
What about the tiny houses?


----------



## Mad Trapper

This setup would be mobile and comfortable hillbilly living.


----------



## StratMaster

Toefoot said:


> Jump on Craigslist and look for a used job site trailer (Construction) most that I have been in have a toilet and shower, the 23 ft ones have plenty of space, less expensive to heat and cool.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Worth going across the state to get if you have to. Many folks upgrading, or going out of business. You'll be thanking @Toefoot when the weather goes south, or people come knocking... nice to have real walls, a roof, and a locking door. If you find one with a toilet and shower, you're in business. If you have water on the property, you can hook up. If not, get yourself a standing water tank ... they are pre plumbed and just run that in too. Got electric on the property? You can also install a tent sized wood stove in there cheap. Septic tank on the property?


----------



## Annie

Toefoot said:


> Jump on Craigslist and look for a used job site trailer (Construction) most that I have been in have a toilet and shower, the 23 ft ones have plenty of space, less expensive to heat and cool.


Good idea. I've got an extended family member we're trying to help out and for whom this could probably work.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

Is there water well or electric on the property?


----------



## inceptor

I vote with Slippy. You can get used mobile homes dirt cheap. Dealers have trouble selling them since new ones are not that expensive. Many have trade-ins. You'll be thankful during a storm and during the winter.


----------



## jim-henscheli

*Hey*

Hey folks, thanks for all the responses! Lots of good ideas, many of which I have considered. For the time being though, I've decided on a semi traditional British Bell tent, made of sturdy cotton duck, with provisions for a woodstove.
I have water and solar, and I'm going to use a composting toilet for now.
I would like some suggestions for small steel woodstove, around which I will construct a brick hearth and wall to absorb and radiate heat. The primary purpose of the stove is heat, I'll be cooking with propane mostly.

Here are a few pictures for size, it's 8 foot tall, and about 18 foot in diameter. That's my mom.


----------



## Sasquatch

A Watchman said:


> I can promise ya one thing &#8230;. you buy a yurt and you will never get laid again.


That is a very yurtful thing to say.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

